# selling english antique furniture



## loches

hi all, sadly my dad died in january. he lived in loches (37600) for nearly 20 years

he has some quality antiques that i am looking to sell. some large items that are not practical to ship to uk. lots of wooden furniture , from 1800s and some earlier. also some really nice glass etc. i know its fairly vague but i can send a full list to anybody interested. i am going to france this thursday so happy to send photos then.i have a copy of an insurance valuation from some years ago, and am very confident that these items will be much sought after by the right person.

please get in touch if interested. also any advice on trustworthy english speaking dealers out there would be very welcome.

thanks for reading and hopefully hear from somebody soon

henry


----------



## Bevdeforges

Sorry, but we don't allow advertising on the forum. I'm leaving your message up since you've asked for advice on finding a dealer to handle your antiques for you.


----------



## Crabtree

Find a local brocante and see if they will buy anything and Emmaus for the rest


----------



## Yours truly confused

Condolences for your loss, and having had to travel to the U.K. to do the same for my Mum last year, I can only advise that you take the easiest route possible.

English or French antiques? A quick search shows an antique dealer in Loches who specialises in French, http://www.art-et-antiques.com/
A bit further away is someone who deals in English antiques, ACCUEIL

I would search a bit more and then contact a couple of dealers and invite them to come and make you an offer. You may not get as much as you want, but unless you have the time to stay and advertise it yourself you may have to accept whatever you can get.

Good luck.


----------



## loches

thanks for leaving my post up bev, i had no idea about advertising, apologies.

very grateful to the posters that replied, i have spoken to a shop through ACCUEIL link, who deal with antique english furniture, and they are coming to view next week.

henry


----------

